# Low GI Recipe No.2 Red Lentil Bake to die for!



## queenbee01 (Jul 2, 2012)

This hearty dish is lovely when it's cold out and you want something hot and comforting. serves 3 - 4 persons
Ingredients
175 g Red Lentils
1 onion
2 Carrots
2 Celery Sticks
2 large New potatoes cooked and sliced thinly
100g Salted peanuts chopped
2 tbs Olive oil
600ml Good veggie stock
2 tbs of Tomato puree
50g Extra Strong Cheddar Grated.

Method
Pre Heat the oven to 180 decgrees c, 160 degrees F or No.6 Gas

1) Cook New potatoes until just soft, leave to cool
2) In the mean time, dice the carrot and celery and gently sweat in the olive oil.
3) Add the stock and red lentils and simmer until mixture doubles in size, carrots and celery are cooked and lentils almost Al dente.
4) Add the chopped peanuts and stir
5) Put lentil mixture into an oven proof dish and lay the sliced new potatoes on top
6) Sprinkle the cheese over the new potatoes and place in the middle of the oven for about 20 - 30 minutes.

When the potato is golden and soft and cooked all the way through, take out of the oven and serve with steamed vegetables of your choice. 
If you try it, please leave feed back for others as this recipie is one of my favorites.


----------



## MaryPlain (Jul 24, 2012)

That sounds absolutely delicious. Do you have the carb count per serving please?


----------



## rossie (Jul 25, 2012)

Done this for tea ........enough for 3 portions .......absolutely scrummy....I love lentils...thank you for recipe..x


----------



## rossie (Jul 25, 2012)

rossie said:


> Done this for tea ........enough for 3 portions .......absolutely scrummy....I love lentils...thank you for recipe..x



forgot to ask...any idea the carbs please


----------

